# Coyote protection



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello, 
We have a pack of four coyotes which have been going back and forth between my farm and other horse farms in the area. They have been seen even during the day attacking chickens at one in the afternoon. They have left the goats alone but are close by. I lock my animals up at night but with attacks in the day and the predicted cold long winter ahead, I'm wondering what I can do to protect them better. I only have a four foot fence so have been thinking about building it up to 6 foot. A lgd is not an option as I live next to conservation land and people walk their dogs there constantly so they would be barking 24/7. Under permit for the goats this could cause major problems with Close neighbors. Any one have other suggestions for keeping the goats safe?


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Someone, I think it was Jill, once mentioned coyote rollers. They are poles that are installed along the top of a fence that spin when a coyote tries to climb them. The coyotes can't climb over the fence with them on top.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh man Rebecca , thats so scary ! How about a Llama or Donkey ?
Someone here is looking into a mini Llama to protect her herd.
Prayers your goats stay safe !


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

*Darned coyotes*

Here's what we do (we have cattle fence that doesn't do squat for coyotes):
We have a guardian llama. She's a crap guardian, but she runs for cover at signs of risk. The goats eventually learned to stay with the llama. The llama WILL protect babies some, though.

We have alpacas. They are VERY alert to coyotes, and they'll bark and even go into defensive formation at sight of coyotes. They're better than llama, I think.

We have chickens. They are a temptation for coyotes. We have to keep coyote from eating chickens, or coyote WILL be back. If it means confining chickens, we will do that to protect goats.

We use electric fence. You're next to conservation - coyote has easy snacks there, with mice and whatnot. Your goal is to make your animals hard snacks. If coyote has to work for your food, he'll probably take the easy food on the other side of the fence, first. Electric fence raises the "price" of our animals. If he has to hurt for our goats and chickens, he'll think "maybe those field mice are good enough."

We haven't lost any goats to coyotes. I think the reason is, number 1, when we see a coyote, we chase. No matter what we're doing. A coyote on our property or looking at our animals becomes job 1. We stop whatever we're doing and chase him. I don't mean yell at him, I mean we go running after him and chase him until we can't see him or he's off the property. The alpacas help us know there's a coyote. We also look at the goat herd - if they go into defensive formation, we go see why. We've jumped neighbor's fences (confident those neighbors will forgive us) and chased across the fence. We have a line that is hard to defend. We shoot BBs at coyotes on that line. The coyotes know the sound of the gun being primed (we noticed that the first time; they knew it before we ever shot at them).

What we've observed is that coyote will come sniffing around, get chased, and come back soon after (within 48 hours usually). The first time we chase a coyote, we go into lockdown waiting for him to come back. Baby goats get locked up if needed. Sick, new mothers, weak, or small goats get locked up, and chickens aren't allowed full range. Strong adult goats aren't too vulnerable, so they can go outside. If someone kidded recently (possible blood smell) we put the alpacas outside for the night. The second time coyote comes around, we chase to the property line and yell. And, yeah, we say "bad dog!" He's a sort of dog. We're training him. He'll come a different time of day or a different approach - but the second chase keeps him away for at least 3 months. If he comes back sooner than that, we try to hit him with a BB. If the chase isn't scary enough to deter, we try to add a pain punishment.

Better fencing would be better, but it's hard to modify a fence to be coyote proof. High fences and lean-outs or coyote rollers are nice where you can afford to install them. If you don't see coyote coming, you can lose stock; a fence that keeps him out is best. But, until that fence is up, or where you can't build a really good coyote fence, chasing does a lot of good.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I would add several strands of electric to the top of your existing fence. That would make it 6 or 7 feet high. If possible I would add a few strands down low on the outside as well. I have read to help deter them, keep brush cleared away at least 3 feet from outside fence perimeter. The less places they have to hide and watch the better. The goats may not like it but I would also differ the times they go up and are let back out. Do you have any other outside animals, like cats, small dogs or poultry? If a Coyote ever gets an easy meal, they always come back. An easy meal could be dog/cat food left outside, your trash cans, or even rodents that may be in your barn.

I have asked my feed store to order Nite Guard Solar. http://niteguard.com/. I have a friend that highly recommends them. She installed them when she started seeing them during the day. She lost 3 barn cats in broad daylight. She believes since the lights scared them away at night, they stopped passing near during the day. IDK, but I think it's worth a shot.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I would invest in a lgd. I have one who is 6 months old and just figured out how to scare the coyotes and foxes. I usually have about 30% of my flock missing every few months and now it doesn't happen. He's not full grown and hasn't attacked any that I have seen but his bark is very loud and deep and that is enough for now to keep them away.


----------



## TylerTX (May 23, 2014)

*Donkeys!*

We have a large pack of coyotes living in the property next to ours. We hear them howling and from the sound, there are a lot of them.

Our field fence to our back pasture is so rotten that any coyote could run through without a problem. (No need to look hard to find a hole.)

All that keeps our two donkeys in are three strands of wire at the top of the posts but the coyotes won't cross the fence. We have chickens and goats.

Donkeys are good guard animals and easy to keep. We see donkeys advertised for free because so many declining cattle herds no longer need as many donkeys (due to the drought.) Goats and donkeys got along very well together.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Trail cam, learn their pattern, shoot em.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

In my area, livestock guardian dogs are exempt from noise complaints.

I know people who have had Llamas and Alpaca that the coyotes have hunted down and killed. Not sure I would want them guarding my goats. Sure, they go into alarm mode, but that is only good if you are there all the time to do the chasing.

I have chased coyote and fox thru the woods after they made off with my ducks and chickens. Since I got the Great Pyrs and Malamutes, they have not been anywere near my property. They howl, the Mals howl back the the coyotes run as far away as fast as they can. I think they think my dogs are wolves, their natural enemies. The Pyrs will chase and bark at them.

Coyotes can dig pretty well too. Some don't even mind a hot wire.

Do you have menfolk who wouldn't mind peeing along the property boundries and fence line? That sometimes works.

Do you live in a state that allows fireworks? Touching off a few firecrackers when you see them will scare them off, or even shooting off a shotgun.

Some donkeys work great. Some donkeys are very loud and some donkeys have been known to kill their goat or sheep charges. Just make sure you get donkies that are proven to be fine with goats.


----------



## louandotis (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello,

We just got a couple of wethers back in July, and had a coyote visit right after. I ran him off quite a distance, but would see spots on the ground outside the pen where he would bed down. Kinda gross, but I'd pee on those spots. We've only seen him once since then, he was running by our property like he was scared. We're putting up an electric fence in the next few weeks, high wire low wire. We also have a 4 foot fence. 

I keep small rocks around to throw in case he/she comes back, but havent had to go that route.

Good luck!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

harleybarley said:


> Here's what we do (we have cattle fence that doesn't do squat for coyotes):
> We have a guardian llama. She's a crap guardian, but she runs for cover at signs of risk. The goats eventually learned to stay with the llama. The llama WILL protect babies some, though.
> 
> We have alpacas. They are VERY alert to coyotes, and they'll bark and even go into defensive formation at sight of coyotes. They're better than llama, I think.
> ...


I would electrify your fence AND invest in a livestock guardian dog/donkey/llama/alpaca.


----------



## louandotis (Aug 12, 2013)

Der, 

Looking at your signature now, we got our goats from you! They're doing great, here's a pic!


-Matt


----------

